

Ask HN: What is the best way to memorize for prorgrammers? - wonjun

If a programmer were to take courses that require a lot of memorization, what is the best way to go about it?
======
coderdude
The best method I've come across is writing code, constantly. Just keep
writing and eventually it will stick. Maybe in your time away from the
computer you can write some flash cards to help you remember function names or
something.

~~~
agnesberthelot
I agree. For a non-coder like me, I've been working intensely with CSS and
html and some PHP the last 4 weeks. Things that got used over and over again
will gradually stay in your mind after a while.

